# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  كيفية فك كود اجهزة Sony-Ericsson على التورنادوعلى الاصدار الاخير.

## bodr41

*اليوم  بحول الله سنحاول التطرق الى اجهزة سوني اريكسون وكيفية التعامل معها على  البوكس العملاق التورنادو . حتى نخرج قليلا عن النمط المعتاد  لكي لا يعتقد  البعض ان بوكس التورناد هو** فقط* *خاص باجهزة نوكيا وسامسونغ  وال جي . وهدا راجع لندرة وقلة المواضع في هكدا نوع من الاجهزة* *.*** *
وهده الموديلات المدعومة SeDBx لحد الساعة SeDBx:-  D750,  F500,          J300a, J300c, J300i, K300a, K300c, K300i, ,  K310a, K310i,  K320i,          K500/K508, K506c, K510a, K510i, K510im,  K530, K550i, K550im,  K600, K608,          K608, K610i, K610im, K618i,  K630/V640, K700i, K750, K770,  K790, K800,          K810i,  K818c, M600i, M608c, P1i, S500i, S700, T250a,  T250i, T650i, T658,           V600, V630i, V800, W200a, W200i, W300i, W550,  W580, W600i, W610i,  W660i,          W700, W710, W800, W810, W830i, W850,  W880i, W888c,  W900i, W910i, W950,          Z310a, Z310i, Z500a, Z500i, Z520a,  Z520c,  Z520i, Z525i, Z530, Z550a,          Z550i, Z558i, Z610,           Z710i, Z750a, Z750i, Z1010* *
نختار مثلا جهاز  Sony-Ericsson k810* *    * *نفتح برنامج الخاص ب* *SeDBx*  *  نفتح هنا البرنامج SeDBx قصد فك كود جهاز k810**  1 - نعمل 000Connect 2 - نختار ال0000USB 3 - نختار موديل k810   4 - نضغط على ال Boot
الان نركب الكابل مع الضغط على c او 2+5
سوف يتعرف على الجهاز ملاحظة هامة : يجب تحديد تعريف USB من هدا المسار:* * x : \ Program Files \ SarasSoft \ UFS \ UFS_DBX \ UFS Flash Driver 5 - ناشر على الخيارين
 GDFS Info on Boot و Sekip Info checking .   6 - وفي الاخير نضغط على* *Res ULock**     والان ندهب الى اجهزة سوني اريكسون RTP  الموديلات المدعومة RTP حتى الساعة* *UFS_RTP:-*  *P800,   P802, P900, P908, P910, R520, T39, T65, T68, T68i, T200,           T202, T226,  T230, T238, T300, T302, T306, T310 T312, T316, T610, T616,           T618,  T628, T630, Z600, Z608*  *نفتح برنامج RTP قصد فك شفرة جهاز سوني اريكسون T300     1 - نعمل Connect 2 - نختار موديل T300 3 - نضغط على GO ثم نقوم بوضع البطارية مشحونة جيدا. سيقوم البرنامج بقراءة معلومات الجهاز. 4 - نقوم بعدها بالضغط على الاختيار Init Locks لفك الشفرة. 5 - بعد فك الشفرة نضغط على Init SecBLK ليقوم البرنامج باعادة بناء Security Block     الان جهاز سوني اريكسون T68 لفك رمز الحماية او الرمز السري     الطريقة سهلة للغاية فقط الضغط على GO سيظهرلك الرمز السري       
مع تحيات  BODR41     *

----------


## mohamed73

الله يعطيك الصحة 
ويكتر من مثالك

----------


## salinas

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## jazouli89

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## yassin55

مشكور حبيبنا شرح وافى وكافى 
تسلام

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## hassan riach

*جزاك الله خيرا*  * شرح اكتر من رائع*

----------


## Fannan1

هائل اخي بارك الله فيك
تقبل مروري

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم أيدك يابوب +++

----------


## سالم احمودة

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## امير الصمت

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## amer

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## البرينس111

مشكور حبيبنا شرح وافى وكافى 
تسلام

----------


## سالم احمودة

مشكوررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ilyass258

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع

----------


## تامرعزب

باااااااااااااااارك الله فيك

----------


## seleman

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## aboubadr

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## aboubadr

مشكور اخي على هذه الخدمة

----------


## aboubadr

حياك الله

----------


## aboubadr

دمت رمزا بهذا المنتدى

----------


## aboubadr

جازاك الله الف خير

----------


## ابو عمرو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ighdriss

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## king of royal

الله يعطيك الصحة 
ويكتر من مثالك

----------


## khalid-ma

الف شكر

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور أخي العزيز

----------


## كبيرماءالعينين

شكراً جزيلاً ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,في انتظار المزيد عن ال HWK

----------

